# Amber Buffalo Jar reproduction made by Ball 1976



## pickensbob (Sep 19, 2014)

sorry it took so long to get pics. all original boxes. thanxs eric for the information, they did try to sell them for $25.00 in 1976. i think it was there biggest flop.  but to get one now with everything original,is good. i have 2 more unopened boxes


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 19, 2014)

There was a pretty long article a read a couple or 3 years ago about them. I think it was online and may still be there somewhere.


----------

